# Hardhouse/trance clubbing scene in London in mid 1990s



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

As per thread title, I was just musing who was around at the time and what clubs/nights out did you used go to?

Here's my list of the first which come to mind:

Strawberry Sundae (first at The Arches, and then after at Cloud 9) - undoubtedly my favourite night out

Leisure Lounge

Return to the source (The Fridge/Brixton Academy)

Turnmills

I missed out on Club UK unfortunately because it got closed down.

Went to a few World Dance events which were really cool.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Loved Turnmills


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I was in the UK as of 2001 and went to London events then but would have loved to gone to mid 90s events.......despite being in my teens,lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Loved Turnmills


Turnmills was a good place. It had a nice big dancefloor and good laser lighting.

If I remember right Fat Tony used to play there often.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I went to Turnmills to see The Chemical Brothers for New Years (can't remember what year) and it was the worst night of my life hahaha. I started drinking at 5pm and got a bit carried away by having all sorts of different drinks. It was amazing up until 1am but then the hangover began to set in... I was sick 7 times! We couldn't leave till 6am and we had to wait in the cold streets until the train came. I also accidentally got kicked in the throat and a munter fell on me from a great height.

I also went to the last night ever at Turnmills, again to see The Chemical Brothers, now that was an amazing night!


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone ever go peach on Fridays at Camden palace good trance night back In the day


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Jay kay said:


> Anyone ever go peach on Fridays at Camden palace good trance night back In the day


Good call mate - I'd forgotten about Camden Palace.

Great venue, one of the best actually. Really massive dance floor and the best laser lighting of any place I know with great sound system.

Only pain was refilling water bottles - the only bathroom with running water ok for drinking was somewhere upstairs hidden away to try and compel clubbers to buy their water bottles from bar.

Peach usually used to be held at Leisure Lounge though if I remember right?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

But Peach wasn't really trance - more of a hard house night.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i was never in london..did my clubbing in bristol and midlands..

were any on you in Raquels, where the scene kind of started back in the [email protected] (where leah betts died)?


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> But Peach wasn't really trance - more of a hard house night.


Yeah u might be right about the hard house we used to go purple turtle bar before it and that would be going off had some messy times in there, lived in glasgow for a few years from 97 we used to get minibuses down to cream with aload of rangers boys mad mad times


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i was never in london..did my clubbing in bristol and midlands..
> 
> were any on you in Raquels, where the scene kind of started back in the [email protected] (where leah betts died)?


Wasn't that in Basildon or somewhere out in Essex?

Anyway, I never went there, no.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

grubbiest trance club I ever went to was club 414 on coldharbour lane in brixton. nasty acid trance, run by the liberator crew. it wasn't really my thing though. Always liked deep techno and house. The end used to be good. Also used to go to underground party called coalesce, which were awesome. I used to dj a fair bit myself in betweeen about 92 and 2005 (when the kids came along!).

Also used to go to cream when it first opened, think it was called nation then. That was great. all a bit of a blur now!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> Wasn't that in Basildon or somewhere out in Essex?
> 
> Anyway, I never went there, no.


yeah basildon....where the essex boys started

I'm sure you all remember proper rave scene kicked off all over the uk with raves being organised in barns, wharehouses etc...it was only in the late 80's early 90's the pills moved into clubs...

happ days


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Despite not being gay, I used to occasionally go to Heaven. That was a great night out also and quite honestly the gay guys never used to hit on my friends and myself.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah basildon....where the essex boys started
> 
> I'm sure you all remember proper rave scene kicked off all over the uk with raves being organised in barns, wharehouses etc...it was only in the late 80's early 90's the pills moved into clubs...
> 
> happ days


So true about how the scene changed in early 90s, moving out from underground organised stuff on people's farms and into the nightclubs.

The price of pills also generally dropped from £15 to £10.

I used to get them even cheaper buying in bulk.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bagleys warehouse


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Bagleys warehouse


Wasn't that more drum n bass?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Wasn't that more drum n bass?


They did all, drum and base, Gabba,Trance, Hard house and hardcore depoending on who rented it for the night.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Bagleys warehouse


I went to my first rave there memories!

I live pretty near turnmills so I see its sad fate. They haven't actually done anything with it yet. Its just scaffholding and boarded up. There is still one of the line up posters from about 5 years ago on the side.

To be honest, i'm more of a house and techno fan. Spent most of my 20s clubbing.

I can definitely vouch for 414 being dodgy place.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The most dodgy places were Brixton Academy and Fridge.

Apart from the fact that you felt like you were running the gauntlet to get to the club from Brixton tube station (only place where I'd ever seen bouncers employed in the 7/11) the clubs were run by the yardies apparently.

The bouncers used to be scary [email protected] and it was always a good idea to do as they asked without delaying or asking questions. If they found any pills on you they'd normally just confiscate and let you in anyway. But god help anybody trying to sell on the inside who wasn't house dealer..

And police would NEVER dare enter!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah basildon....where the essex boys started
> 
> I'm sure you all remember proper rave scene kicked off all over the uk with raves being organised in barns, wharehouses etc...it was only in the late 80's early 90's the pills moved into clubs...
> 
> happ days


Talking of Basildon boys...

Can't beat this classic XD


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Was around then , went to bagleys a few times ,funny how different people thought it was different music, i thought bagleys was garage lol, but i think they may have had different rooms. also went to a club across the rd from there called "the cross"

leisure lounge, definitely rings a bell(holborn?) and certain i went to strawbery sundaes once or twice. I used to have quite varied tatse, jungle/drum and bass/garage/house.

used to go orange at camden palace, telepathy at a few different venues, raindance in barking, dungeons lea bridge rd, the rocket holloway rd

i think 1st rave i went to was labyrinth across the rd from wood green tube , every friday(then it moved to dalston, good days lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

RockyD said:


> Was around then , went to bagleys a few times ,funny how different people thought it was different music, i thought bagleys was garage lol, but i think they may have had different rooms. also went to a club across the rd from there called "the cross"
> 
> leisure lounge, definitely rings a bell(holborn?) and certain i went to strawbery sundaes once or twice. I used to have quite varied tatse, jungle/drum and bass/garage/house.
> 
> ...


Nice to find somebody at last who remembers Strawberry Sundae!

It used to be in a small venue at first called The Arches which used to get so hot it was untrue. It then moved to Cloud 9 which was an amazing place - basically two enormous railway arches. They were long and narrow and one was where there was bar, cloakroom, and was more of a chill-out place whilst the other was main dance room where they had wooden podiums and lasers.

I still remember all the bouncers, guy who used to sell the ice lollies.

The house pills were always excellent also.

Happy days for sure.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> As per thread title, I was just musing who was around at the time and what clubs/nights out did you used go to?
> 
> Here's my list of the first which come to mind:
> 
> ...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> As per thread title, I was just musing who was around at the time and what clubs/nights out did you used go to?
> 
> Here's my list of the first which come to mind:
> 
> ...


Used to have the world dance down near me at lydd airport, mental nights!!

Used to go to the satellite club sometimes, club uk was a wee bit moody at times, fabric was a good night but some nights at some clubs i just cant fcuking remember tbh lol


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

dont know how i did the post above but i ****ed it up lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Used to have the world dance down near me at lydd airport, mental nights!!
> 
> Used to go to the satellite club sometimes, club uk was a wee bit moody at times, fabric was a good night but some nights at some clubs i just cant fcuking remember tbh lol


I heard that they closed down Club UK because the drug trade was just so damn brazen and in-your-face.

Apparently they used to sell pills at the bar!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RockyD said:


> Was around then , went to bagleys a few times ,funny how different people thought it was different music, i thought bagleys was garage lol, but i think they may have had different rooms. also went to a club across the rd from there called "the cross"
> 
> leisure lounge, definitely rings a bell(holborn?) and certain i went to strawbery sundaes once or twice. I used to have quite varied tatse, jungle/drum and bass/garage/house.
> 
> ...


Fcuk me id forgot all about Leisure lounge, and bagleys!!


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Nice to find somebody at last who remembers Strawberry Sundae!
> 
> It used to be in a small venue at first called The Arches which used to get so hot it was untrue. It then moved to Cloud 9 which was an amazing place - basically two enormous railway arches. They were long and narrow and one was where there was bar, cloakroom, and was more of a chill-out place whilst the other was main dance room where they had wooden podiums and lasers.
> 
> ...


Yeh sure strawberry sundaes rings bells , was it south london somewhere, battersea or vauxhall?

and was leisure lounge in holborn?

used to go so many different places memory fails me a bit! mainly between 90-96, went to work abroad in 96 for a few yrs and never really got back into clubbing when i came back.

pills i can remember from back then, doves/dennis the menaces(red and yellow caps)/mitsibushis aghhh can't remember any more and there were so many! lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i used to go to sterns in worthing a lot , home of interdance.. also did the leisure lounge a lot , i think i seen Billy Nasty play there


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

RockyD said:


> Yeh sure strawberry sundaes rings bells , was it south london somewhere, battersea or vauxhall?
> 
> and was leisure lounge in holborn?
> 
> ...


leisure lounge was just down from chancerry lane tube


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

rectus said:


> Talking of Basildon boys...
> 
> Can't beat this classic XD


he he.. Now what do we think they have been consuming??


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> leisure lounge was just down from chancerry lane tube


Yeh think that's the one i was thinking of, a kind of mellow housey vibe when i went there IIRC


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lukeee said:


> he he.. Now what do we think they have been consuming??


thats why i never kicked the ass out of clubbing like some ofmy mates.......you looked like a mental gurning wide eyed fuker....

you kind of knew you had a brill night buy couldnt remember a bastid thing........anyone remember 4 hours passing like a second? i feltrobbed lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

RockyD said:


> Yeh sure strawberry sundaes rings bells , was it south london somewhere, battersea or vauxhall?
> 
> and was leisure lounge in holborn?
> 
> ...


Strawberry Sundae (both venues) was at Vauxhall and Leisure Lounge in Holborn.

The pills I used to commonly get were apples, doves, mitsubishis. I can't remember the others either. Doves were normally the best whereas I didn't usually get on well with apples - found them far too hallucinogenic without the greater empathy normally associated with proper mdma.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> Strawberry Sundae (both venues) was at Vauxhall and Leisure Lounge in Holborn.
> 
> The pills I used to commonly get were apples, doves, mitsubishis. I can't remember the others either. Doves were normally the best whereas I didn't usually get on well with apples - found them far too hallucinogenic without the greater empathy normally associated with proper mdma.


I never had a dove, they were well early, mostly mitsubishis but anyone remember UFO's?? best pill ever...I came up on 2 of those in Lacotas in bristol to Jeremy Healy.....awsome night


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

lukeee said:


> he he.. Now what do we think they have been consuming??


i cant see at work , but guessing thats Raquels in Bas vegas ?


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

RockyD said:


> Was around then , went to bagleys a few times ,funny how different people thought it was different music, i thought bagleys was garage lol, but i think they may have had different rooms. also went to a club across the rd from there called "the cross"
> 
> leisure lounge, definitely rings a bell(holborn?) and certain i went to strawbery sundaes once or twice. I used to have quite varied tatse, jungle/drum and bass/garage/house.
> 
> ...


Labyrinth lol mad place only ever went I. Dalston when my mate Phil had it and the dungeons mate that place is still there Christ knows who gets in there, remember pleasure rooms in tottenham too labrytnh moved there after dalston


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Strawberry Sundae (both venues) was at Vauxhall and Leisure Lounge in Holborn.
> 
> The pills I used to commonly get were apples, doves, mitsubishis. I can't remember the others either. Doves were normally the best whereas I didn't usually get on well with apples - found them far too hallucinogenic without the greater empathy normally associated with proper mdma.


Haha I think i remember the apples , i think there were also some others that were very similar, can't remember the name but there were loads of em around for ages. I know exactly what you mean though, strong as **** but not a proper e buzz and a bit trippy.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I nearly always used to take my ecstasy pills with speed. Since I used to absolutely loathe the harsh, rank taste of speed I used to put it into capsules. Used to be perfect combination - ecstasy for the pure feeling of joy and love together with the energy from the speed.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Strawberry Sundae (both venues) was at Vauxhall and Leisure Lounge in Holborn.
> 
> The pills I used to commonly get were apples, doves, mitsubishis. I can't remember the others either. Doves were normally the best whereas I didn't usually get on well with apples - found them far too hallucinogenic without the greater empathy normally associated with proper mdma.


disco biscuits, snow balls, then obviously (LSD) red and gold stars and purple ohms and micro dots ... never really had anything to do with drugs


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Bagleys warehouse


i used to work on the door at bagleys


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> disco biscuits, snow balls, then obviously (LSD) red and gold stars and purple ohms and micro dots ... never really had anything to do with drugs


Well, if we're going to talk about LSD then I remember microdots which always used to be the strongest. Apart from them I remember white lightnings and red dragons. There were loads more but funnily enough I've got a mental haze over it all. :lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> i used to work on the door at bagleys


Just out of interest, but what did you used to do with confiscated pills?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Just out of interest, but what did you used to do with confiscated pills?


No comment


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Jay kay said:


> Labyrinth lol mad place only ever went I. Dalston when my mate Phil had it and the dungeons mate that place is still there Christ knows who gets in there, remember pleasure rooms in tottenham too labrytnh moved there after dalston


I only ever went to labyrinth a couple times after it moved to dalston thought it was [email protected] compared to when in wood green(was the [email protected] there) never knew it moved to tottenham after!

used to go another place in tottenham, crowland rd, was on around same time as labyrinth (WG) early 90s

Haha this thread is bringing back memories!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> No comment


I'll take that to mean that you didn't used to destroy them/hand over to the authorities.:laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> i used to work on the door at bagleys


we're you a ****?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to strawberry sundae under the arches a few times - that was great.

Chemistry was a small club next to heaven..that was really good probably my fav but only ran until about 2 when everyone moved into heaven...followed by Turnmills


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

http://youtu.be/pvggqPgAKmkhttp://


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Alot of people used to go from Strawberry Sundae to Sunny Side Up on a Sunday morning.

That was just a step too far in madness for me though lol.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> disco biscuits, snow balls, then obviously (LSD) red and gold stars and purple ohms and micro dots ... never really had anything to do with drugs


Snow balls thats the [email protected] I was saying were similar to apples! strong as [email protected] but not clean Es, they were evil things, had some good and some pretty freaky nights on em lol, they were around for ages too. I reckon they probably had ketamin in them before ketamin was really heard of , on the rave scene anyway.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

was i the only one who went to Sterns in worthing ?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

RockyD said:


> Snow balls thats the [email protected] I was saying were similar to apples! strong as [email protected] but not clean Es, they were evil things, had some good and some pretty freaky nights on em lol, they were around for ages too. I reckon they probably had ketamin in them before ketamin was really heard of , on the rave scene anyway.


Yes, I remember them actually, thinking about it. Only had them once and didn't get on, like you say similar to apples.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I never went far when I was into the House scene. Did Time Flies in Cardiff, Hippo Club in Cardiff, 2 mad places that were always banging. Remember seeing a Sister Bliss live PA there one night. I went to Club Kinetic in Stoke which was a hardcore club, but had a really good house room too. Was nice to go nuts in the main hardcore room then go have a wiggle in the house room, especially as the bird I was seeing at the time loved her house.

Other than that, the house room at Dreamscape was good when they did one.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

For me one of the worst places was Ministry of Sound.

Always found it full of tourists, posers and general d1ckheads.

And every time I ever bloody went there was k.nobhead at door who would look over you at clothes and ask where you came from etc., then warn you to make better effort next time with clothes and then (generally) let you in.

The club was still s.hite though.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Jay kay said:


> Labyrinth lol mad place only ever went I. Dalston when my mate Phil had it and the dungeons mate that place is still there Christ knows who gets in there, remember pleasure rooms in tottenham too labrytnh moved there after dalston


I was a regular at both labyrinths.

Then moved on to freedom at bagleys.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Jay kay said:


> Anyone ever go peach on Fridays at Camden palace good trance night back In the day


yep every week mate,


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

camden, limelights, confessions, garden club, the cross, bagleys, bioligy, historia, club uk but not much, to name but a few


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

lucs said:


> yep every week mate,


Yeah went to that too.

Also to name a few of my old haunts.

Camden

The Chunnel club

Sw1's

Labyrinth

The rocket

Various raves all over the country.

The collusium.

Oh those were the days.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> Yeah went to that too.
> 
> Also to name a few of my old haunts.
> 
> ...


rocket we did a lot of satardays, did you go bioligy on the a41 by pass in 1989 ? one of the first illegal outdoor events, camden we was up in the balcony by the bar just below from the wc, was our spot every week, what an era to be that age,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

lucs said:


> camden, limelights, confessions, garden club, the cross, bagleys, bioligy, historia, club uk but not much, to name but a few


You ever see Fabio paras at the gardening club? He was brilliant.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Satellite club

The Cross

Gardening club

Ministry of sound

Club UK

Leisure Lounge

Hanover Grand

SE1 club

Turnmills

Chunnel Club

Those were my regular haunts from about 93, tons of others I've probably forgotten.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RockyD said:


> Snow balls thats the [email protected] I was saying were similar to apples! strong as [email protected] but not clean Es, they were evil things, had some good and some pretty freaky nights on em lol, they were around for ages too. I reckon they probably had ketamin in them before ketamin was really heard of , on the rave scene anyway.


We used to call this snowballs mad b4stards or double barrels, they were double thickness with rounded ends.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You ever see Fabio paras at the gardening club? He was brilliant.


had friends who followed DJ's bud, i just used to get spannered, but fabio did play sets at a few club nights, ltj bookem is a friend from my childhood so still go to some of his sets when i actuly leave the house in my old age


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BatemanLondon said:


> was i the only one who went to Sterns in worthing ?


Nope, Interdance. Used to love MC Stompy Don, he used to chat some absolute b0llocks over the mic but it sounded awesome on a couple of red and blacks and some base speed.

Probably 92 for me.

Awesome flyers for those nights too.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> We used to call this snowballs mad b4stards or double barrels, they were double thickness with rounded ends.


LOL yeh massive things they were ! If i remember right i think there were two types , there were one we used to call "coated" ones that were shiny and non porous , they were trippy mental [email protected] lol

but i think the first ones that came out that shape were more chalky "uncoated", i think those ones were cleaner...


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

lucs said:


> had friends who followed DJ's bud, i just used to get spannered, but fabio did play sets at a few club nights, ltj bookem is a friend from my childhood so still go to some of his sets when i actuly leave the house in my old age


I remember bookem , don't think i ever went to a rave he did but remember him from the radio(was the [email protected]), think he used to do a regular spot at some country house type place somewhere in hertfordshire, that a few of my mates used to go to...

I remember fabio and groove rider , the rat pack struggling to remember names of any other djs/mcs of the time lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RockyD said:


> LOL yeh massive things they were ! If i remember right i think there were two types , there were one we used to call "coated" ones that were shiny and non porous , they were trippy mental [email protected] lol
> 
> but i think the first ones that came out that shape were more chalky "uncoated", i think those ones were cleaner...


We went to the Red October rave at the Rivermead centre in Reading in 92 and 2 people died there after taking them, we saw one of them collapse and get carted out as we were dancing with some of their mates.

I'd already done 2 of them at that point.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

RockyD said:


> I remember bookem , don't think i ever went to a rave he did but remember him from the radio(was the [email protected]), think he used to do a regular spot at some country house type place somewhere in hertfordshire, that a few of my mates used to go to...
> 
> I remember fabio and groove rider , the rat pack struggling to remember names of any other djs/mcs of the time lol


he was or is very good friends with a dj called tayla, think is now nexus tayla, not sure but he may have done fabric recently, the country house thing rings a bell as well mate


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> We went to the Red October rave at the Rivermead centre in Reading in 92 and 2 people died there after taking them, we saw one of them collapse and get carted out as we were dancing with some of their mates.
> 
> I'd already done 2 of them at that point.


Holy [email protected]!

Yeh there was no taking loads of them! think the most i ever done of those was 3 and literally felt like my head was going to explode, not a proper e buzz though


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

RockyD said:


> I remember bookem , don't think i ever went to a rave he did but remember him from the radio(was the [email protected]), think he used to do a regular spot at some country house type place somewhere in hertfordshire, that a few of my mates used to go to...
> 
> I remember fabio and groove rider , the rat pack struggling to remember names of any other djs/mcs of the time lol


Batchwood hall has to be mate the place in hertfordshire


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jay kay said:


> Batchwood hall has to be mate the place in hertfordshire


Not better than equinox


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

lucs said:


> had friends who followed DJ's bud, i just used to get spannered, but fabio did play sets at a few club nights, ltj bookem is a friend from my childhood so still go to some of his sets when i actuly leave the house in my old age


ah, not the same bloke as fabio the d'n'nb dj mate. Fabio paras was a house/techno dj. used to have a regular night down the gardening club in covent garden in about 91-93. He was absolutely brilliant. always wondered what happened to him.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Jay kay said:


> Batchwood hall has to be mate the place in hertfordshire


close by me mate did that one bit


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ah, not the same bloke as fabio the d'n'nb dj mate. Fabio paras was a house/techno dj. used to have a regular night down the gardening club in covent garden in about 91-93. He was absolutely brilliant. always wondered what happened to him.


i think it was satardays we did garenden club and think was 92 bud


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Some of the good DJs who I remember from the time who I used to regularly see play were Judge Jules, Pete Wardman, Fat Tony.

There were loads more who don't come immediately to mind and the house DJs at Strawberry Sundae were sh1t-hot also.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fabio as in fabio and grooverider? Saw them a few times. Bagleys used to be a good night.

Not as good as Helter Skelter at Milwaukee's tho. That was awesome.

Anyone know the track 'messages' by Solange?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's on the Gatecrasher Red album.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Fabio as in fabio and grooverider? Saw them a few times. Bagleys used to be a good night.
> 
> Not as good as Helter Skelter at Milwaukee's tho. That was awesome.
> 
> Anyone know the track 'messages' by Solange?


nah, not the same bloke mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh. You on about the male model then 

Whatever floats your boat mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Oh. You on about the male model then
> 
> Whatever flats your boat mate


not familiar with him. I'll have to take your word for it.


----------

